# (Nude content) Scotland 42 - Romania 0



## Alex_B

Just back from today's Rugby (Scotland - Romania, Worldcup).

Well, not sure this qualifies for serious journalism, but I just thought I share these, depicting a good British tradition 

See also:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=983205

1: He lost his trousers ..







2: ... but some nice people in fancy dresses are afraid he might get cold






3: ...






4: ... and finally manage to get him dressed again


----------



## LaFoto

Uh-oh :shock:

(And ... erm ... I did not even know the *world championships* were on in Rugby  )

Big element of *green* here  !!!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Uh-oh :shock:
> 
> (And ... erm ... I did not even know the *world championships* were on in Rugby  )



Yes they are! These images were taken in Edinburgh, Scotland yesterday.

Bloody cold and we had rain 



> Big element of *green* here  !!!



You should watch more Rugby then


----------



## Battou

Ya, get'em everywhere, be it rugby, football (both sides of the pond), even golf.

I'd say it qualifies as journalism in some shape or form, the journalists had some fun with it when it happened to Tiger.


----------



## Alex_B

Battou said:


> Ya, get'em everywhere, be it rugby, football (both sides of the pond), even golf.



Well, guess you are right  it is funny, but I wonder what sort of kick they get from it


----------



## Alex_B

anyone else?


----------



## TunaMR2

I find it humorous that the advertisement on the far right appears to say "Tackle" and that's precisely what's happening to the man in the photos.


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> Well, guess you are right  it is funny, but I wonder what sort of kick they get from it





Alex_B said:


> anyone else?



You can run out there if you want, but I am keeping my cloths on.


----------



## cigrainger

Hey Alex, how are you liking Edinburgh? It has been really cold. 

Nice shots!


----------



## Alex_B

Thanks Tuna 

Battou 



cigrainger said:


> Hey Alex, how are you liking Edinburgh? It has been really cold.
> 
> Nice shots!



Thanks! Edinburgh was nice, not my first time there. But this time I went there for the Rugby matches only ... took some images though which I might post later


----------

